# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Kadare: E vërteta e Shqipërisë fshihet në dosjet e pahapura

## mitjuk

Kadare: E vërteta e Shqipërisë fshihet në dosjet e pahapura
19 Maj 2010 - 22:01 Gazeta Metropol Ismail Kadare

Shkrimtari i njohur shqiptar shprehet në favor të ligjit të lustracionit.



Për tu liruar me të vërtetë nga e kaluara, autoritetet në Shqipëri kanë nevojë për të vërtetën, për kurajën, që deri tani nuk ka pasur, për të hapur arkivat, të mos jetë e kërcënuar nga alibia e një hakmarrjeje të mundshme, - u shpreh shkrimtari Ismail Kadare, të cilit shtëpia botuese Fandango në Itali sapo i ka publikuar romanin Il Mostro (Përbindëshi), 19 faqe, 16.50 euro, shkruar në vitet e diktaturës komuniste, ku nga Parisi tregon hapat e vështirë të vendit të tij për tiu bashkuar Europës. 



Përbindëshi është një libër kyç mbi identitetin e një vendi që dy herë u nda nga Europa: në fillim nga turqit dhe më pas nga komunizmi... 
- Është problemi numër një, i cili, për fat të keq, ende nuk është zgjidhur. Por është për të gjithë Ballkanin kjo ndërprerje me Europën, kjo lidhje me Perandorinë Turke. Por historia është ende më antike, më parë ka qenë Gadishulli Iberik që ishte ndarë nga Europa, më pas Ballkani. Turqit e provuan edhe me Italinë, objektivi i tyre i vërtetë, pasi morën Romën, Kostantinopolin, por nuk ia arritën. Më pas ndryshuan mendim: vendosën të shkojnë në Ballkan, drejt zemrës së Europës. 

Më pas fashizmi, një periudhë e shkurtër... 
- Po, por për shkak të fashizmit erdhi komunizmi. Jugosllavët, shqiptarët dhe grekët u bashkuan nën një ideologji mbikombëtare. Në Shqipëri nuk ishin shenjat, nuk ishin kushtet që komunizmi të ishte fati ynë. 

Më pas koha e totalitarizmit të madh fetar, stalinian, kinez, autoritar, i keni njohur të gjitha format e totalitarizmit... 
- Mbi të gjitha ishte e trishtueshme. Shenja e parë është represioni, më pas mërzia. Nuk flitet kurrë për këtë trishtim, e pra ishte një gjë e përditshme, që ngacmonte njerëzit bashkë me dhunën, zbehtësinë dhe varfërinë. 

Në regjim krijohet një jetë artificiale, një skenar filmash vizatimor, pasi një jetë normale nuk mund të jetë në një diktaturë. Qëllimi i parë i tiranëve është deformimi i jetës, çorganizimi total i saj. 

Ju ishte një shkrimtar me famë atëherë, si mund të mbijetohet nën tirani? 
- E vetmja mënyrë për të rezistuar është të përpiqesh të shkruash, të bësh të besosh veten tënde se jeton në një vend diktatorial, por që në të njëjtën kohë mund të bësh diçka që del nga ky model. Mbi të gjitha të bësh letërsi. Ia arrin apo jo, nuk ka formula, duhet të tentosh. Përbindëshi u publikua, më pas u ndalua. Edhe në periudhën e stalinizmit kanë ekzistuar shkrimtarë të jashtëzakonshëm. Bulgakovi ka krijuar gjithçka nën stalinizëm. Kështu dhe Maldestam, Ana Akmatova, pra edhe nën stalinizëm ka letërsi të madhe. 

Nganjëherë duket më e vështirë të shkruash në demokraci... 
- Është një koncept që duhet ti vendosë shkrimtarët në vështirësi që të shkruajnë mirë. Nuk mund të nxirren konkluzione nga një ekstrem në tjetrin. Nuk është liria që bën letërsinë, nuk është tirania që e vret, nuk është liria që bën të shkruarit e gjeniut, nuk është diktatura që bën mediokritetin. Mrekullia e saj është se nuk është e klasifikueshme. 

Më pas erdhi pranvera shqiptare, siç e quan periudhën aktuale vendi juaj? 
- Një situatë që nuk është për tu pasur zili. Sigurisht që diktatura është rrëzuar, por mbeten gjithmonë sjelljet, jo ato konkretet, por ato të një mentaliteti të përgjithshëm. Shqipëria ende nuk ka realizuar këtë shkëputje, është diskutuar gjatë, por, për fat të keq, ende nuk është rënë dakord për një ligj për transparencën për të hapur arkivat sekrete. Kjo mosnjohje e së vërtetës ka ndikuar negativisht, lejon spekulimet dhe favorizon një pjesë të korrupsionit, që bren vendin, pasi disa njohin sekretet e të tjerëve dhe i përdorin. Ish-informatorët, spiunët janë bërë një lloj thesari për dy kampet e politikës, përdoren si armë për kërcënim. Shqiptarët nuk kanë guximin të përballen me të kaluarën e tyre. Ka nga ata që thonë hapni arkivat, të tjerët kundërshtojnë: Jo, pasi kjo do të krijonte probleme, jemi vendi i hakmarrjes. Por nuk mund të mbulohet e vërteta për asnjë pretekst. Është një pretekst, një alibi kjo e hakmarrjes. Në Shqipëri ka mijëra ish-të burgosur, që takojnë në kafenetë e tyre ata që i torturuan dhe nuk ndodh asgjë. Ish-informatorët janë një problem i komplikuar, duhet të jetojnë, por nuk mund të kenë poste drejtuesish, nuk duhet të japin leksione morali. Edhe jeta e tyre është një kapitull drame, ishin rekrutuar me metodat e së majtës, janë mashtruar, por nuk kanë të drejtën të bëhen lider të vendit. 

Europa ishte shpresa juaj, ju ka zhgënjyer me grindjet e saj mediokre dhe makthin e saj të komunizmit? 
- Jo, të bëhesh evropian është ende aspirata numër 1, nuk ka alternativa të tjera. Sigurisht, nuk është parajsa, ka problemet e saj të mëdha dhe të vogla, strategjike dhe të përditshme, por nuk ka alternativë tjetër. E imagjinonin me kryeveprat e saj, janë pak të zhgënjyer, por kanë kuptuar edhe logjikën e këtyre defekteve. Nuk mund të krijohet një sistem liberaldemokrat pa ekzistuar këto defekte. 

A ka shkrimtarë dhe libra që ju kanë nxitur të bëheni shkrimtar? 
- Në adoleshencë pëlqehet një letërsi shumë dramatike, e errët, fantastike. Në Ballkan ekziston një trashëgimi folklorike dhe popullore, që ishte afër epikës shekspiriane. 

Shkrimtari mund të dëmtohet nga kjo, por unë, për fat të mirë, pëlqeja dhe groteskun, gëzimin, fantazinë. Don Kishoti, që ishte shumë i njohur në Shqipëri, ka luajtur një rol ekuilibrimi të kësaj ane të errët, epike. Gjithçka është vënë në dyshim nga Don Kishoti. Ka pasur etje të madhe për letërsinë botërore, Danten, Servantesin, Shekspirin, ishin pothuajse si autorët shqiptarë, si klasikët shqiptarë, madje më shumë. Dante ishte shumë i njohur para se të pushtoheshim nga Italia dhe shumë besonin se me dëbimin e italianëve ai që ishte bërë shkrimtari i parë shqiptar do të bëhej i famshëm. Por në komunizëm Dantja u bë edhe më popullor, përkthimet më të mira të Komedisë hyjnore janë bërë në periudhën e komunizmit, përkthime fantastike, disa prej përkthyesve kanë punuar në burg. 

Pse? 
- Pas prishjes me kampin socialist, letërsia ruse dhe sovjetike la një boshllëk të madh dhe duheshin shtuar publikimet e letërsisë klasike të gjithë botës, të mbusheshin raftet e librarive. Në fillim u duk një zhvillim pozitiv, më pas u lidhëm me Kinën... 

Ju keni shkuar në Kinë?
- Po, një herë gjatë Revolucionit Kulturor. Objektivat e delegacionit tonë kulturor ishin Kina, Koreja dhe Vietnami. Përshtypja ishte e fortë, edhe pse delegacioni ynë ishte i izoluar nga realiteti. Nuk mund të thuhet se nuk kuptohej dhe nuk shihej. Kam publikuar një roman mbi miqësinë mes Shqipërisë dhe Kinës, një libër grotesk. Pasi prishëm marrëdhëniet me Pekinin, ishim politikisht korrektë të kritikonim kinezët dhe, meqë ishim të ngjashëm, ishte një mënyrë për të kritikuar Shqipërinë. 

Intervistoi: DOMENICO QUIRICO 

Marrë nga La Stampa

----------

